# chest bones



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wondering this

There is a bone that is in the chest area that you can feel when petting on the side of that bone is 2 pockets that when I make a fist I can put in to these pockets pretty far so the fingers on the fist are all the way in... Will that fill in later The last GSD I had did not have those deep pockets....


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

Are you talking about the two pockets on either side of the sternum? Cosmo has a very sharp, pronounced sternum(by feel) and pockets on either side. Chloe on the other hand has a very "solid", even chest. 
I would think it could be a genetic thing.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

yes thanks for your reply
I thouight it was deep because he is thin


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't worry. My girl Sydney has the same thing. She's always had it and she's definitely not thin. At 8 months she's topping the scales between 60-65 lbs and she eats like a horse. I think these pockets eventually will fill in with muscle.


----------

